# Ghost Stories online?



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

I get them off itunes. The ones I listen to are all free, some of the ones I subscribe to are
-The Horror (this is old radio programs)
-Vintage Horror Radio (old radio programs also)
-The Hall of Mirrors (short stories)
I also listen to We're Alive, its a new radio program. The second season just ended. Its a continuing story about people surviving a zombie type apocalypse. It's not your classic type zombie stories or your classic type zombies but its one of my favorites.


----------



## B-Movie Monster (Jul 28, 2006)

We're Alive is amazing, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

www.themoonlitroad.com, www.americanfolklore.net, www.rfrpodcast.com, www.hauntcast.net.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Millsman said:


> I get them off itunes. The ones I listen to are all free, some of the ones I subscribe to are
> -The Horror (this is old radio programs)
> -Vintage Horror Radio (old radio programs also)
> -The Hall of Mirrors (short stories)
> I also listen to We're Alive, its a new radio program. The second season just ended. Its a continuing story about people surviving a zombie type apocalypse. It's not your classic type zombie stories or your classic type zombies but its one of my favorites.


Could you please PM me that list? I wanna look for those on Itunes.


----------



## Talbert (Aug 23, 2011)

You may want to have a listen to my original eerie stories and haunting melodies.

Full length audio on http://www.tunecore.com/music/freetime (No cost unless you want to buy).

Whispers In Red is also available in itunes.

Happy Haunting ... Ted


----------

